
Trump admits he is undermining USPS to make it harder to vote by mail - erentz
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/13/donald-trump-usps-post-office-election-funding
======
erentz
There’s been a fair amount of discussion and speculation here lately on what’s
happening with the USPS. Now the quiet part has just been said out loud.
Perhaps a useful bookend to speculations.

~~~
dekhn
As a strategy, it's hard to see how this benefits Trump, though. If he isn't
re-elected, he gets ejected from the white house on jan 20. Walking through
the various outcomes, it seems like any legal attempts to prevent mail-in
ballots from being delivered and counted would be fast-tracked to the Supreme
Court. The SC is unlikely to show any explicit favoritism for Trump and in
general, the entire country is tired of his chaos engineering, so it would
seem that almost certainly, the vast majority of ballots (both in person and
by mail) will be counted.

IE, there really isn't a path for Trump to remain president; I have to
conclude instead that his goal is maximum chaos. It's pretty clear that the
institutions aren't going to be favorable at any attempts he makes at a
permanent power grab.

One more thing- many people who vote for Trump will be using mail-in ballots.
So his attempts to suppress counting could very well hurt him as well. none of
this suggests that trump has some sort of "master strategy" to remain
president if he doesn't win the electoral college.

------
jefurii
I think this issue is vitally important for our democracy.

